# What kind of filter to use with Hexagon shaped aquarium?



## SaucyPirate

Hello,

I plan on setting up an african cichlid tank with a Hexagon shaped aquarium, because of space needs, now, what kind of filter should I use for this kind of tank, I want whats good for the fish and what will work with the Hexagon shaped tank.


----------



## APoirier594

maybe try to get a good canister filter that goes under the tank but to line the tubing in the tank to get water in and out. Or get a hood with a built in filter, but idk if they make them for those kinds of tanks.


----------



## djrichie

HOB or canister filter will work...... how many gals is the tank.


----------



## aconrad

I was thinking the same richie, since not many people realise how big they get.


----------



## SaucyPirate

djrichie said:


> HOB or canister filter will work...... how many gals is the tank.


The tank is 35 gallons


----------



## Nature neil

I have a Hexagonal tank and your best bet is to use an external filter, is hex tanks tend to have a small openng that makes disturbing the decor to remove any internal filters awkward and irritating so stick with external but make sure the pipes are secure and can not pull out of the tank.


----------



## SaucyPirate

thank you neil


----------

